# I found rabbits!!



## OldGnarlHead

I found a place in Lansing that sells rabbit! Gutted and skinned rabbit, ~17.00 for a whole one. I'm super stoked!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

None of mine eat rabbit unless it's wild, so I don't feed much of it. $17 sounds high? I'm not sure what they go for though on average.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

It's cheaper in the end than ordering online. Cricket will literally eat anything though, in the year we've had her she hasn't said no to anything.


----------



## marklaker

How many pounds are you getting? I buy chunks online for $5.00/lb.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

OldGnarlHead said:


> It's cheaper in the end than ordering online. Cricket will literally eat anything though, in the year we've had her she hasn't said no to anything.


Not a picky eater! That's great!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

naturalfeddogs said:


> Not a picky eater! That's great!


That's true! The only downside is that she will literally eat anything. Like pasta. And tacos. And birdseed. :facepalm:



marklaker said:


> How many pounds are you getting? I buy chunks online for $5.00/lb.


They're about 4-7 lbs. I know it can be cheaper per pound online but not having to ship is a big bonus, plus the rabbitry is local, so double bonus.


----------

